# Did I Pay Too Much



## BigBlack (Feb 19, 2011)

I just picked up a Stevens  16 guage model 94C for $60.  Its fully functional and appears to be in good shape.  It is a pre serial number stevens, with exposed hammer.  Its a single shot and made at a stevens plat that was closed in 1960, so it is at least pre 1960.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 19, 2011)

You did well.  I'll give you your money back if you ever want to sell it.  I've got a pre-serial numbers 94B 12 gauge.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Feb 19, 2011)

you cant buy a good sling shot for 60 bucks! if it goes bang its worth 60 bucks.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 22, 2011)

Heck no. You can easily make money off that if you chose to.


----------



## parolebear (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree you did well.  Like was said, I'll give your money back for the gun.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you like the gun?  Are you happy with the price you paid?  If the answer is yes to both of these questions what does it matter what anyone else thinks!


----------



## gtparts (Feb 25, 2011)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> Do you like the gun?  Are you happy with the price you paid?  If the answer is yes to both of these questions what does it matter what anyone else thinks!



Exactly!


----------



## Sargent (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't have paid a penny over $59 for it.


----------



## gtparts (Feb 25, 2011)

The only way you will ever know if you paid too much is if you find out the seller would have accepted less and when you can't resell it for what you paid.


----------



## trckdrvr (Mar 6, 2011)

"Did i pay to much?"...Yes.


----------



## CraigS1001 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the same thing in a 94C 12ga. No serial number gun that belonged to my grandfather.  I'm 51 and I remember that gun from when I was a little fellow and no telling how long he had it before then.  I know they are not worth a whole lot but hey, it was "part" of my childhood.  Being the first 12 ga I had ever shot, that sucker kicked like a mad mule!



Dead Eye Eddy said:


> You did well.  I'll give you your money back if you ever want to sell it.  I've got a pre-serial numbers 94B 12 gauge.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Mar 13, 2011)

i was handed a stevens 16 that belonged to my grandfather. my dad told me that paw had it before i was born. im 61 now. i took it appart, had the barrell polished till it looked like stainless. reblued it, refinished the wood, and put a new butt pad on.  it looks brand new, ive took it rabbit hunting a few times, got a scratch on it and fixed it and put it back in cabinett. google and you can find out what years they made that model. but not specific dates.  good find


----------

